# nx2000 torque member ?



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how hard is it to find a nx2000 torque member for my ad22vf calipers ?

i bought it from a member of the boards not knowing that is was missing the torque member ( my fault cuz im a :dumbass: and didnt research enough )

but i want to know is it impossible to find me a torque member ? and if anyone has one for me please please please may i have it ?

thanks ! :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

help someone please


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I might be able to hook you up Liu. 

Now, for eveyone else who is thinking of putting AD22's on, here's a tip: DON'T BUY USED! You can go into any Advance Auto Parts store and order loaded AD22 calipers for $69.98 each. Part #'s 171440 and 171441. Loaded calipers come with the torque member and pads. Yes there is a $55 core charge but guess what? You can bring back any caliper for a core! They don't care! They told me so! You don't have to be "James Bond" about it! So there's no need to buy shitty beat up AD22's from someone on the forums and pay too much for them. Then for Rotors, you can get them from Napa for under $30 each or you can order Brembo's from Nopi for about the same price plus shipping. And if you like to waste money, well you can get slotted and drilled ones from somewhere else and revel in your own ignorance. Brand new calipers and rotors with cheap pads for $200 out of pocket. Like a sunburned dick, you can't beat it!


----------

